# Using a torch to get a rustic look.



## mikewedeking (Jun 11, 2013)

A friend was telling me about using a torch to burn the surface to make the wood look old. Saw a few Internet videos of guys doing it. Purchased the cheap bottle and torch combo. The flame is focused into a small point no matter where the dial. What torch is good for wood burning?


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Just drag it out to the street, douse it with lighter fluid and throw a wooden match at it.:thumbsup::furious:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

OK. We used to do tiger stripes on cheapo gunstocks to get that effect with a Burnz plumbers rig.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw a video where a guy used the burner from a turkey fryer, he filled a pot with sand and just heated the crap out of the sand. Then he dunked the wood in just for like a minute. It came out pretty charred but then he did a light high grit sanding and it looked pretty cool. Not sure if that is the thing you are looking for though.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a torch that I purchased from Harbor Freight which is supposed to be used to burn weeds. Also does a great job of lighting my lump charcoal.
It hooks up to a gas grill propane tank, cost $16.00 with a coupon and shoots out one heck of a flame. Sounds like I have a jet engine in the back yard.
I have not tried it on wood but I would think it will work as the flame is not concentrated like the small plumber torch.


----------



## DIY (Jun 10, 2011)

Deanr said:


> I have a torch that I purchased from Harbor Freight which is supposed to be used to burn weeds. Also does a great job of lighting my lump charcoal.
> It hooks up to a gas grill propane tank, cost $16.00 with a coupon and shoots out one heck of a flame. Sounds like I have a jet engine in the back yard.
> I have not tried it on wood but I would think it will work as the flame is not concentrated like the small plumber torch.


I'd agree on something like this. We used to use them for starting camp fires (total overkill). 

Pretty simple devices. Outdoor use only...








http://www.amazon.com/Propane-Turbo-Torch-Nozzles-Turbo-Blast/
You can get them online and at most hardware / big box stores for about $30.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've done it before, but works great on pine, due to all the pitch. 
Just an ordinary map gas torch would work.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only wood I burned was some ash cabinets doors. I was stripping the finish too close to winter using a pail heater on my strip tank and the heater set the remover on fire. They didn't exactly look old, just charred.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> I've done it before, but works great on pine, due to all the pitch.
> Just an ordinary map gas torch would work.


+1. :yes: Mapp or propane gas tanks and a standard tip will do the surface charring.











 





 


​
​
.


----------

